# What is this?



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

It looks like a crawfish but with a huge lobster like claw on it's left side. Caught in a minnow trap in West Bay/J Beach area. Any ideas?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope at least you were wearing a lead suit. 
:rybka:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

prawn?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

My guess is a baby lobster.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Super Freak, Super Freaky!


----------



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

*Neighbors research.......*

proved it to be a pistol shrimp. Ck out the you tube version of his cousin.


----------



## chabass (Jun 10, 2010)

It's not a lobster, it's a crayfish with a abnormal paw. (wow)


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

yep, pistol shrimp.


----------

